# Cute tiel pics I found online



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I was a little bored and found some cute tiel animations/pics I wanted to share...if you have any please post them.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, that cartoon one with the normal and the lutino is ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

wow. love the cartoon one. Beautiful


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

cute pics Aly


----------

